# H&K Vortex?



## SHREDTOKILL (Jun 3, 2007)

so my local music store had a Hughes and Kettner vortex head for $169.99 and ill be picking up a cabinet soon but i was wondering what does the vortex sound like?
does anyone have any experience playing out of one?
do you think its a good buy?
right now im playing out of a H&K warp 7 and i love the distortion im getting out of it but its a 112 combo and i was thinking about buying a cab for it but would that be a waste? should i just buy new head and a new cab?
i cant decide.
opinions?


----------



## HamBungler (Jun 4, 2007)

I would test before I buy, but at that price its tempting to do an impulse buy. Check out reviews at Harmony Central® - The #1 Online Community For Musicians too if you can't find anything here.

[EDIT]

I checked out HC, and the reviews looked pretty good. There was only one somewhat negative review, but I think they were playing through some bad speakers. So if you invest in a good speaker cabinet I think you'll have a good amp. Oh! And there's only one shared EQ between the 2 channels, so I'd watch out for that if you don't like that. It looks like a good deal to me though.


----------



## Jerich (Jun 4, 2007)

i love H& K stuff but i think the "vortex" is a hybrid amp. you need a combo? or prefer to get head/cab? the warp 7 is a solid state too the X-warp is a 120watt monster..you should look into the H&K switchblade head/ or combo ..I know they are pricey right now...but you never know...


----------



## SHREDTOKILL (Jun 5, 2007)

no i want a head and cab and i have a warp 7 which is yes solidstate but the distortion is sooo fuckin awesome its liike nothing ive ever heard.
What im really wondering is should i buy the vortex and a new cab, or should i just buy a cab and slap the warp 7 on there as the head?


----------



## HamBungler (Jun 5, 2007)

SHREDTOKILL said:


> no i want a head and cab and i have a warp 7 which is yes solidstate but the distortion is sooo fuckin awesome its liike nothing ive ever heard.
> What im really wondering is should i buy the vortex and a new cab, or should i just buy a cab and slap the warp 7 on there as the head?



If the Warp 7 and a cab are loud enough for you, then all the more power to you. It all depends on how much air you want the speakers to be pushing. The head would probably be louder, but if you don't need that at the moment, get the cab and save up for an even better H&K amp!


----------



## SHREDTOKILL (Jun 6, 2007)

yeah well im playing shows through a friends 5150 so i want it to be able to keep up with that.
the warp 7 only has a rear output of 50w so i think im gonna have to either rig it up so that the output it 100w.
or just buy a new head.
i think im gonna buy a new head.
the warp 7 is in the sale section up for 250 shipped if anyone wants it.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 6, 2007)

Do you realise that double the power doesn't equal double the volume? TEN TIMES the power equals double the volume  Having said that though, I've found that solid state amps get buried by tube amps in the mix.


----------



## SHREDTOKILL (Jun 7, 2007)

oh yes?
and what would that secret be?
i would like to get my hands on something loud and fuckin destroying.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 7, 2007)

Depends what kind of tone you're going for. Pretty much any high gain tube amp will get a very loud metal tone.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jun 7, 2007)

I have the vortex black series, and its solid. By itself the head is okay, the cleans dont quiet have a depth dimension to them (they dont sound bad, but you can tell it just isn't there), and the drive channel lacks some focus. The great thing is that mine is setup like a tube head with a master volume (the head itself is solid state), the clean has a volume, and the drive has a volume, then there is the master. So you can "overdrive" the clean channel to get a tube like sound but at higher preamp levels it turns to a fizz, and the drive channel becomes to unfocused (which was already unfocused to begin with  ). But overall its far from horrible, and holds up really well with my gnx I run through the effects loop (guitar->gnx->effects return), and before that I ran a dunlop 10band eq through the loop to tighten stuff up. The warp 7 would probably be a better match for you unless you just want another amp. This one is more rock then metal, but of course you decide


----------



## SHREDTOKILL (Jun 7, 2007)

i think im keeping the warp 7, i just got a vortex cabinet today to run it through and HOLY SHIT it sounds fuckin destoying just like i said i wanted haha.
thanks alot guys for your help


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jun 8, 2007)

Good choice man.

And those hk cabs look the coolest.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 11, 2010)

the vortex was my first real head and i still love it i just wanted a tube sound. For metal its a beast, i use the line 6 uber metal and it just sounds like a punch in the face. very tight mids and lots of treb. ive beat the shit of mine  and works to this day and i have it for 5 years. for 170 buy it...plus its a h&k which makes great stuff


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice Gretsch too.


----------

